# tied a nail knot!



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just thought I'd share... only took me 30 freakin minutes and about 10 feet of line. Apparently drinking straws don't work so good, used part of a wd-40 straw for the tube. What a PITA, hopefully it's easier next time I cut the wrong line.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Coffee drinking straw and keep your wraps together throughout the process. Keep at it!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

All "good" things in time...................

Robin


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

If you use it a lot no problem. With me I don't and it becomes a hassle the first try. Think my memory is going bad.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Tie Fast*

Just looking around on PFF and ran across this thread. Here is a good answer that you might like. I have one of these things and love it. Bass Pro has them but I got mine off eBay postpaid. Took me about 5 minutes to master.

See:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Loon makes a great little tool as well, I've had both the one FW likes and I found Loon's product easier to use, it make a sweet nail knot. I used to use a little cut straw but people think your a drug user when they see that one Ha!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I break a toothpick in half and use both halves as a spacer. Or two pieces of spaghetti, linguini, etc works too. It's just a spacer.


----------

